# 4 điều cần biết để da trắng tự nhiên mà không cần bỏ tiền triệu đi spa



## thuhoai (12/9/18)

*Sở hữu một làn da trắng mịn màng không còn là mơ ước viễn vông nếu bạn tuân thủ theo những công thức làm đẹp này!*

Làn da trắng là một những những tiêu chuẩn sắc đẹp của phụ nữ châu Á. Hầu như phụ nữ nào cũng đều muốn sở hữu một làn da trắng trẻo, hồng hào, căng mịn và đầy sức sống. Tuy nhiên, bên cạnh việc sử dụng các loại mỹ phẩm dưỡng trắng, phái đẹp cũng cần phải chăm sóc làn da theo những công thức nhất định. 

*1. Tẩy da chết*
Nếu bạn chưa biết, cơ thể chúng ta luôn được bao bọc trong một lớp “da chết”. Bởi vì lớp da chết này mà làn da thiếu trắng sáng lại chẳng hề mịn màng. Do đó, loại bỏ tế bào chết sẽ giúp cho nỗi lo về làn da thâm sạm nhanh chóng tan biến. 

Cách tẩy da chết toàn thân dễ dàng nhất là sử dụng các loại sữa tắm tẩy da chết, thường là các sản phẩm có hạt. Khi tắm, những hạt sẽ chà xát vào da và nhẹ nhàng lấy đi lớp bụi bẩn, da chết. Ngoài ra, bạn nên tập trung vào các vùng vai, lưng, ngực, cánh tay và chân.

_

_
_Số lần tẩy da chết lý tưởng nhất là một, hai lần/tuần. Bạn không nên vượt quá con số 2 vì có thể làm phản tác dụng, khiến da dễ bị khô và bào mòn. _​
Đối với phần khuôn mặt, để làn da tránh khỏi các kích ứng thì bạn có thể áp dụng các biện pháp tẩy da chết từ nguyên liệu thiên nhiên. Cụ thể, bạn có thể sử dụng muối, chanh, hỗn hợp đường mật ong, yến mạch hoặc trà xanh... để tăng vẻ ngoài rạng rỡ của khuôn mặt. 

*2. Đắp mặt nạ (Các công thức từ nguyên liệu thiên nhiên thích hợp cho các buổi sáng, trưa, tối.)*
​Sau khi tẩy tế bào chết, làn da của bạn sẽ dễ dàng hấp thụ dưỡng chất từ bên trong lẫn bên ngoài. Do đó, bước tiếp theo chính là đắp mặt nạ để dưỡng trắng da.

_

_
_Ngoài các loại mặt nạ có sẵn trên thị trường, bạn có thể tham khảo thêm các công thức làm đẹp từ thiên nhiên để tự tạo ra loại mặt nạ phù hợp với làn da của mình. _​
 Dưới đây là một số công thức tạo ra mặt tự thiên nhiên dưỡng trắng vô cùng hiệu quả:

- Công thức 1: Hỗn hợp sữa chua trộn đều với nước cốt chanh, bột yến mạch và mật ong không chỉ kích trắng mà còn dưỡng ẩm, mang lại làn da mịn màng như da em bé

- Công thức 2: Hỗn hợp nước cam ép và một ít bột nghệ có công dụng làm sáng và đều màu da

- Công thức 3: Hỗn hợp mật ong pha với nước cốt chanh, sữa bột và dầu hạnh nhân nhanh chóng cải thiện độ sáng của làn da

- Công thức 4: Chất gel nha đam sẽ khôi phục tông màu tươi tắn của da và  tái tạo tế bào mới

*3. Sử dụng thực phẩm làm trắng tư nhiên *
Ngoài biện pháp chăm sóc từ bên ngoài, bạn cần phải có một chế độ ăn uống hợp lý để cải thiện màu da từ sâu bên trong. Nếu thường xuyên sử dụng những loại thực phẩm này trong bữa ăn hàng ngày, các chất dinh dưỡng có trong đó sẽ giúp da trắng tự nhiên và căng hồng rạng rỡ.

_

_
_Đầu tư vào chế độ ăn uống cũng là một cách để dưỡng trắng da. _​
- Các loại trái cây và củ màu đỏ: chứa nhiều lycopene – chất chống ôxy hóa sẽ làm giảm thiểu các tác hại của ánh nắng mặt trời gây tổn thương hàng rào bảo vệ da

- Rau củ chứa nhiều vitamin C: giúp làm sáng và tăng độ rạng rỡ cho da

- Đậu nành: ngăn ngừa các dấu hiệu lão hóa và chống ôxy hóa để làn da luôn trắng sáng, rạng rỡ

- Trà xanh:có khả năng làm mờ các vết thâm và làm trắng da hiệu quả

*4. Dùng kem chống nắng *
Kem chống nắng là món mỹ phẩm không thể thiếu của phụ nữ để bảo vệ làn da, đặc biệt là đối với những cô nàng mong muốn có một làn da trắng. Tuy nhiên, không phải ai cũng biết được những "thủ thuật" sử dụng kem chống nắng đúng cách.

_

_
_Để tạo hàng rào bảo vệ làn da đồng đều, bạn cần phải thoa đều kem chống nắng khắp các vùng, tránh tình trạng chỗ trắng, chỗ đen. Đặc biệt, khi thoa kem chống nắng cho da mặt, bạn cần khoảng 20-30 phút để sản phẩm được hấp thụ tối đa vào da._​
 Ngoài ra, lượng kem sử dụng cho mỗi lần là 1 khoảng lóng tay ngón trỏ cho vùng mặt và 1 lượng tương tự cho vùng cổ. Sau 2 - 4 tiếng hoạt động ngoài trời, bạn cũng nên dặm lại phần kem chống nắng để bảo vệ da tốt hơn.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

